# Something Lighter



## TimP (17 Apr 2009)

I have a tendency to commute upon my SMGT. It is a great load bearer, full mudguards, dependable in all weather, great brakes, SON lighting... it's an ideal commuter, except it weighs a bit, and my commute starts in the shadow of the north downs and finishes atop.
I'm tempted to add to the fleet - the new machine should be fit for:

Hill climbing
Descending apace
Playing in traffic (Tadworth roundabout is pretty unavoidable on my commute)
Limited luggage capacity - repair kit, lunch, waterproof... - I have a locker at work so don't need clothes on a daily basis
A high racer with a tailbox is appealing...
Any suggestions and/or reviews of suitable candidates?


----------



## betty swollocks (17 Apr 2009)

Ratcatcher?


----------



## thewrinklyninja (17 Apr 2009)

Bacchetta Giro20
Bacchetta Strada
Bacchetta Corsa

Strada may be a good choice with a big bag.

Of course, I am biased ;-)


----------



## TimP (18 Apr 2009)

I've taken a Corsa for a ride before and was quite taken by it - but for my experiences with one I would probably be looking at lowracers for performance.


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Apr 2009)

Catrike!

Go on add a wheel!

I find my Expedition an excellent fast and reliable companion to my SMGT and Hurricane


----------



## mickle (18 Apr 2009)

Buy my Speedy!


----------



## TimP (18 Apr 2009)

I already have a trike - windcheetah, trikes just dont mke good traffic jammers (but dear lords is a windcheetah fun).

I went to give it a loving fettle this afternoon to brace it for some commuting, but spent may hours rearranging the garage instead.


----------



## TimP (19 Apr 2009)

And has anyone either done, or seriously considered, putting together a machine based upon the XACD Ti 'bent frame? Take that some carbon forks, I'm tall enough to cope with 700c wheels underneath me...

Actually knowledge of who the frame is actually used by (which 'bent company badges it) would also be handy to see what they do...


----------



## Andy in Sig (20 Apr 2009)

Have a look at the Toxy website. I seem to remember seeing something at the Frierichshafen bike exhibition which might fit the bill.


----------



## LeeW (20 Apr 2009)

Challenge Seiran SL 
http://www.challenge-ligfietsen.nl/...language=en&selection=superlights-seiransl-en

I have the fujin SL II and it is a very nice bike.


----------



## itself (9 Nov 2009)

The highracers are great, but go for one with a 24 inch wheel. Makes a ton of difference when you stop so you can put your feet flat on the ground securely. Bachetta makes great bikes, simply great.

Lisa


----------



## Alf (12 Nov 2009)

Depends on how tall you are. I have done about 300 miles so far on my new Seiran SL and I like the big (557) wheels. The Seiran SL (different frame from the the Seiran) is a very good bike and pretty light as recumbents go. Another major choice (apart from the size of the wheels and seat height) is the steerer. I chose the open cockpit version mainly because it is lighter than the hinged tiller alternative but it takes some getting used to. The turning circle is quite a bit bigger than on my Grasshopper and I think it would be less good in the city because of that.
Alf


----------



## byegad (13 Nov 2009)

I ride two different recumbent trikes. A QNT, which is a tadpole with a huge turning circle, and a Kettwiesel which is a delta with a very tight turning circle, little more than its own length!

Other than making a U turn, where the difference does show a lot, there is no discernible difference in traffic.

On a bike, where lean angle makes a big difference to turning radius, I'd expect no problems with a limited turning circle.


----------



## stevew (13 Nov 2009)

Yeah, I recon it's got to be a Bacchetta too.
I ride a Cafe and the detail and the way it's thought out is superb. Had a sit on the Corsa 24 at the cycle show and it was BEAUTIFUL. It felt "just right" but i don't have 1800 quid to spare !!
That's my two-penny worth anyway.


----------



## Chonker (14 Nov 2009)

I'm really liking the look on the Cruzbike Silvio at the moment, am thinking about replacing the trike with something less painful on the hills


----------



## arallsopp (16 Nov 2009)

I've got an SMGTe fully spec'd like yours, and a lightweight Challenge Furai (24"). The SMGTe carries an 8kg penalty over the Furai, and at least 5 miles of my commute are climbing a fairly major set of hills. 

Having done it for a year, I can honestly say the SMGTe is just as fast as the Furai. Its sturdy. Bombproof. Great at descending. Solid gear changes. Good brakes. 

I don't know you'd see much improvement. As soon as the nights draw in or there's a chance of rain, I'm on the SMGTe every day.


----------

